# LGB 25802



## Keith (Mar 11, 2009)

I recently purchased a used LGB 25802. It came in the original box, but without any instruction manual. Can someone direct me to a website or other source where I can obtain a manual?


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Keith.... Could only find the parts manual for the _23802_. No 25802 listed that I could find.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Keith

Is this the one you're speaking of? If so then scroll down a bit and you can download the User Guide (in PDF format) for it.

* HSB Dampflok (Steam locomotive) 99 6001-4 (Catalog No. 25802)*
[/b]


----------



## Keith (Mar 11, 2009)

Steve,

Fantastic !! That is exactly what I was looking for. Thanks.


----------

